# Unlock / Enable Auber Pre-Infusion timer setting on Auber PID



## coffeecenter

I recently purchased a Auber PID without the pre-infusion. After installing two wires and 1 minute of programming, I now have an Auber PID with pre-infusion... and you can too!

Step one the wiring:

Pins 4 and 5 on the PID are a relay output. They can control the Brew Pump Switch.

Pin 4 needs to be jumped to Pin 2 (for relay power)

Ping 5 needs to be wired to the Brew Pump Switch. The white wire (top wire of Brew Pump Switch) is the one you want.

FYI you need the Brew Pump Switch in the on position in order for the Pre-Infusion timer to work the Pump.

Step two the programming:

Press SET

Enter the super secret menu 0037 by using the next and up/down arrows

Press SET

You will see five menu options using up/down arrows:

-caty (default 1)

-sf (default 012)

-bb (default 040)

-tA (default 0)

-end

tA is where you want to go. the A of tA kind of looks like an A but with two of the LCD segments missing. It looks like a lower case n with a line above the n.

With tA selected press SET

Change 0 to 1 by pressing up/down

Press SET

Go to END

Press SET

You now have an Auber PID with Pre-Infusion enabled! Try testing it out even without the wiring installed. You will see the timing sequence on the LCD screen if you press the clock/next button on the PID (button next to SET).

For those of you interested in how to change the Pre-Infusion timing settings go to youtube and search: SCG How-To Guides: Programming the Auber PID on the Rancilio Silvia

For those wondering on how I found super secret menu 0037:

I had a hunch that the Pre-Infusion option was a simple programming switch but none of the programming menus (0001,0036 and 0089) had options that suggested enabling features. So I started hunting for other menus starting at 0002 and going up from there. Found a menu under 0037 and two options that had either 0 or 1 (on or off). Figured why not change them to see what happens!

Enjoy!


----------



## coffeechap

welcome to the forum and thankyou for such an informative first post


----------



## Mrboots2u

Welcome to the Forum.. Great helpful first post. I i Look forward to more ...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Welcome to the forum - impressive work with the Auberin's PID/timer.


----------



## Andy_C

Welcome and thanks for great insight into auber pid, am currently looking at one of these myself.


----------



## Wando64

Thank you for the tip. I don't think I will be using it, but it is great to know that I can.

So, now that you have done it would you recommend it?

I bought the version without pre-infusion because I thought of it as a gimmick. What is your verdict?


----------



## coffeecenter

I need more practice with it. I have only used it about 6 times or so. The biggest benefit for me is the countdown. I did not have a timer on my machine so this adds the countdown which has been a huge help. Previously my shots were full at 15-18 seconds... so the countdown timer forced me to make changes to get to 25 seconds.

I like that the brew process is automated as well. I can now focus on how the shot is developing versus timing.

I do not have enough experience to determine an effect on taste with regards to the pre-infusion step... which is set at the default 1.2 seconds. The delay is 2.5s and the brew time is 25s.


----------



## Wando64

Are you able to change all of these parameters? I would be interested in a countdown feature but without pre-infusion. Could I set the preinfusion time to 0?

At the moment I use an external timer but it would be great if I could get this on the PID?


----------



## coffeecenter

Yes you can change the parameters in menu 0001.

Enter menu 0001 and there will be three time settings:

tp: Pre infusion time

td: Delay time (delay before starting brewing)

tb: Brew time.

I would imagine you could zero out the tp and td and then only have tb for your brew time. I will try that on my machine and see how it works. I will let you know my results.


----------



## coffeecenter

To confirm you can zero out Pre Infusion Time [tp] and Delay Time [td]. If they are zeroed out, pressing the brew button will only operate from Brew Time [tb]


----------



## Wando64

coffeecenter said:


> To confirm you can zero out Pre Infusion Time [tp] and Delay Time [td]. If they are zeroed out, pressing the brew button will only operate from Brew Time [tb]


Thanks for confirming this.


----------



## coffeecenter

You are correct! Zeroing out the [tp] and [td]... [tb] will only operate (count down) by pressing the brew button.


----------



## Colio07

Thanks for the post, coffeecenter!

Just to clarify, when you write "pin 4 needs to be jumped to pin 2", do you mean that pin 4 should stay in place but just add another wire connecting pins 2 and 4?

And can you clarify what you mean when you write that "pin 5 needs to be wired to the Brew Pump"?

Apologies in in advance is these are stupid questions! I managed to install the PID without preinfusion, but have no electrical training so want to ensure I get this right! A photo or photos would be very useful, if you could post one?


----------



## Dang24

Hi,

A great post, and love a little secret cheat! ;-)

Just wondering if it's possible to use the relay as a timer without connecting it to the brew switch?


----------



## coffeecenter

Colio07 said:


> Thanks for the post, coffeecenter!
> 
> Just to clarify, when you write "pin 4 needs to be jumped to pin 2", do you mean that pin 4 should stay in place but just add another wire connecting pins 2 and 4?
> 
> And can you clarify what you mean when you write that "pin 5 needs to be wired to the Brew Pump"?


Jumped means you put one wire that connects to pin 4 and pin 2... basically connecting them or wiring them together.

Pin 5 needs to be connected to the top white wire that is plugged into the brew pump switch (the switch on the front of the machine that enables brewing to start). The top white wire needs to be connected to Pin 5 some how... you will need to add an extra cable to make this happen.

If you want a more detailed explanation, do a search for Auber PID install and a seattle coffee gear website will show up with a instruction manual.


----------



## coffeecenter

Dang24 said:


> Just wondering if it's possible to use the relay as a timer without connecting it to the brew switch?


YES! You can use this as a timer only and manually use the brew pump switch yourself... that is what I did for a week or so until I made the wiring change to Pin 5.


----------



## AussieEx

Am I right in assuming there's no wiring required to use the timer function, only the programming step? I'm more than happy to flick the switches myself (in fact it has the advantage of allowing me to adjust the shot time depending on how the pour is developing). But having a built-in timer would be nifty.


----------



## coffeecenter

AussieExpat said:


> Am I right in assuming there's no wiring required to use the timer function, only the programming step? I'm more than happy to flick the switches myself (in fact it has the advantage of allowing me to adjust the shot time depending on how the pour is developing). But having a built-in timer would be nifty.


No wiring required for timer only function!

That is a good point... sometimes my shot is not tamped properly and it requires an extra couple of seconds to get a full shot... so then I need to restart the count down process and with preinfusion enabled, it can be tedious.


----------



## martinierius

Does anyone know if this also works for the generic PID controller from Auber? (model SYL-1512)


----------



## audiolobo

I also bought the simpler PID version and was pretty sure that at least the timer could be turned on via some setting, since the PID's look to be the same model. I was excited to come upon this thread, but unfortunatly It didn't work for my Auber "PID Control Retrofit KIT for Rancilio Silvia w/ screw RTD sensor", for the older Silvia's. I found the secret menu, but there are only 4 options, and the tA one is missing. I guess this PID is a different than the others, or they've caught onto this workaround and moved the settings around







.

If anyone knows of another possible setting to turn on the timer or pre-infusion, please post.

Coffeecenter, what is the model of your PID? I believe mine is the SYL-1512A.

Thanks!


----------



## coockiechase

does the "0037" work for the gaggia version?


----------



## jeffrey

I tried to unlock the pre infusion timer setting but it seems like the timer does not control the brew switch. I have to manually turn the brew switch on.

I basically connected pin 4 to pin 2 and pin 5 to pin 9 (as shown in the picture, the two red wires)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## AussieEx

The timer alone doesn't require any wiring at all. I use it daily, and it's a very convenient way of timing shots while manually actuating the brew switch.

For the PID to control the brew switch, wiring is required. Both a jumper on the PID and a cable to the brew switch I believe. But all the details are upthread.


----------



## Adder

Had the auber installed for a while now. Just disabled the pre infusion timers. Pulled my best looking naked shot straight off the bat.. I'm now thinkin pre infusion is not what it is cracked up to be.... any thoughts?


----------



## Chrisrbk

Not sure if I can revive this, but it looks like on the later models 0037 no longer exists. Any ideas?


----------

